# Utah Lake



## Duck Kabob (Dec 2, 2014)

Any other Utah Lake hunters worried about the lake water levels? It seems like they're draining it...


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I usually go to this rocky point that gets a lot of goose traffic I'm hoping as the water goes down the rocks will conotnue and I'll invest in some layouts. Worst case scenario I just use a fullbody shoreline spread I've had good success scouting early morning for a roost and see where they fly to then go and set up on the flight path far enough away that I don't disturb the remaining roost. (Usually the roosts will stay in the same spot for a few weeks unless someone jumpshoots them) Some decoy some make a b line for the roost. And when the weather turns the divers decoy to the goose decoys like crazy.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I've been more worried about the bloom, anyone know if it affects waterfowl?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> I've been more worried about the bloom, anyone know if it affects waterfowl?


I live within spitting distance of the lake and haven't seen the first dead bird of any kind on the lake yet. There was a rumor that a bunch of ducks had died off of the Jordan river north of the lake but it was unconfirmed. I see tons of seagulls and pelicans on the lake daily and not a single one floating belly up. The geese are starting to come in and I am seeing a few ducks but not many yet. We should get together and go shoot there a few times. I'm in the Saratoga area.


----------



## Duck Kabob (Dec 2, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> We should get together and go shoot there a few times. I'm in the Saratoga area.


If there's any water left to shoot over by then :shock:

I'm always down to shoot with new people!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I see tons of seagulls and pelicans on the lake daily and not a single one floating belly up.


That's because "THE BLOOM" eats what it kills. ;-)

As lovers of the outdoors, I think we can all respect that.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Duck Kabob said:


> Any other Utah Lake hunters worried about the lake water levels? It seems like they're draining it...


If the draw keeps going at this pace mud lake will be refereed to as mud flat. LOL! The lake is hard to hunt unless you have layouts and fullbodies when the water is low. The birds still use the lake as a rest area and is better late season as things start to freeze up.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> I've been more worried about the bloom, anyone know if it affects waterfowl?


The bloom is a common occurrence and happens just about every summer out there. Yes it was worse this year but I did not see any birds affected from Provo marina to AF marina, I frequent the lake often.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> If the draw keeps going at this pace mud lake will be refereed to as mud flat. LOL! The lake is hard to hunt unless you have layouts and fullbodies when the water is low. The birds still use the lake as a rest area and is better late season as things start to freeze up.


You haven't been out there lately, it is not a lake or mud flat, it is a dry flat now. Not huntable in the bay at all as it sits now at all imo. They have been giving tickets all summer and last fall for anyone that even thinks of taking an truck or atv out there which makes access to most of the lake a very long hike.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

toasty said:


> You haven't been out there lately, it is not a lake or mud flat, it is a dry flat now.


 OH MAN!!! Your right I haven't been out for a while it's that bad already huh. Looks like the main lake is going to get a little crowded then. The creeks are always crowded down there and not worth hunting most the time. Now there going to be even worse.

Thanks for the clarification.

fnf8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You'll need to leave the boat home and just use your waders to hunt the lake


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nah, I will be able to run the creek all the way to the lake, I could run the lake last year but was to scared if I got stuck I wouldn't be able to get off the lake, that mud out there is waist freaking deep and your not walking a boat to deeper water in that area... That is why they closed the launch area to bigger boats at millrace.
This was Oct 15 2014 if it is worse than this which is sounds like it is I will know where the channel is all the way across and go set up a layout hunt in the middle of the bay.
https://goo.gl/photos/Dm8MaW5mL8HseHwUA


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Do anyone here remember being able to drive a truck from the south end of the Provo Airport to Spanish Fork?


I do.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Critter said:


> Do anyone here remember being able to drive a truck from the south end of the Provo Airport to Spanish Fork?
> 
> I do.


No actually, That was probably just before the great flood in 1983 though right.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> Nah, I will be able to run the creek all the way to the lake, I could run the lake last year but was to scared if I got stuck I wouldn't be able to get off the lake, that mud out there is waist freaking deep and your not walking a boat to deeper water in that area... That is why they closed the launch area to bigger boats at millrace.
> This was Oct 15 2014 if it is worse than this which is sounds like it is I will know where the channel is all the way across and go set up a layout hunt in the middle of the bay.
> https://goo.gl/photos/Dm8MaW5mL8HseHwUA


How long is that scanoe?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

They are about 17'


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

By the way, shutting down parts of the lake again, on my side this time....I need a new place to train my chessie because I won't take her to the lake until I know she's safe. Very aggravating to have it right there and not be able to use it.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> By the way, shutting down parts of the lake again, on my side this time....I need a new place to train my chessie because I won't take her to the lake until I know she's safe. Very aggravating to have it right there and not be able to use it.


Thanks for the heads up, It is cooling down a bit now. Won't be long and you will be able to get her out there.


----------

